# Male vs Female



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I know there's a greater demand for females over males for a pet quality puppy which would drive up the price somewhat, but is there another reason females are so much more costly than males? I've read after spaying and neutering there's neglible difference in the 2 sexes as pets. I've only encountered one breeder (who shows) who charges the same for either sex. Just curious..... thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes males can be difficult to train to go outside or they lift their leg on furniture, etc.

The truth is, I think males are easier to train and males generally have the more affectionate

personality (now you girlie girl owners don't get mad at me..I have all girls lol).

Because of this females sell more quickly. Also, sometimes breeders get more males than

females so they keep prices lower.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Let me start off by stating I know nothing.
It's been my pereption from the very beginning
of "looking" at purchasing a dog (any breed)
that the females have "breeding" capability
and therefore more inherent value. Even
though most breeders I've spoken with recently
have contracts that say no breeding. In my
case I have no interest in breeding dogs but
have always enjoyed female pets since (at least
with cats) they can be more affectionate.
My breeder as you know charges the same either sex.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Let me start off by stating I know nothing.
> It's been my pereption from the very beginning
> of "looking" at purchasing a dog (any breed)
> that the females have "breeding" capability
> ...


So Cary, now that you have one of each, would you still concede that females are more affectionate?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is a very good thread. I'll be interested to see some of the responses. 

I always figured it had to do with supply and demand. There must be more demand for females. Surely the price difference has its roots in the fact that females can reproduce but since all good breeders offer pet quality dogs on a spay/neuter contract anyway the reproduction issue is moot. 

When I got Sadie and Sassy their breeder did not differentiate for the sexes so her price for girls was very slightly lower, but the price for boys was quite a bit more than others were charging. She has since changed her pricing and does it like everyone else.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope one of our breeders will step in here but what I have heard from breeders is that a breeder needs more females than males. A breeder might be able to have just one or two males to breed but because a good breeder would only breed a female Malt a few times in her lifetime, the breeder needs more of them. So, I guess because the breeder keeps more females and often doesn't even "need" any more males, there are more males available. .... and because of Econ 101... supply vs demand.... the females usually are more expensive. 

Personally I am totally sold on males. When I got my first Malt, Rosebud, and Kallie I coudn't even imagine having a male. I'm not sure why, but I never even considered a male. Then when I decided to get another, I was looking for a female and then all of a sudden it "hit" me to maybe get a male, just for the variety. A couple weeks before I was to get Catcher I had second thoughts about a male and was going to switch but the breeder didn't have any females and by then, I didn't want to wait. And thank goodness things worked out that way, because there is nothing I would change about Catcher. What a love he is!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Personally I am totally sold on males. When I got my first Malt, Rosebud, and Kallie I coudn't even imagine having a male. I'm not sure why, but I never even considered a male. Then when I decided to get another, I was looking for a female and then all of a sudden it "hit" me to maybe get a male, just for the variety. A couple weeks before I was to get Catcher I had second thoughts about a male and was going to switch but the breeder didn't have any females and by then, I didn't want to wait. And thank goodness things worked out that way, because there is nothing I would change about Catcher. What a love he is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an add-on to my previous comments I want to say that I feel like we've seen low enough prices on males from reputable breeders that folks with financial constraints still have the option of buying a puppy without breaking the bank. I am convinced enough by some of the folks here that I may very well buy a male puppy the next time, just "because". When I get my house built........


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> So Cary, now that you have one of each, would you still concede that females are more affectionate?[/B]




If I only had one or the other I'd say they were both affectionate.
(I find them both humping each other though)















Because I have both I have a dominant female that wants all the attention.
I make an effort to give the male extra attention because his sister
is so domineering.








When they're on the bed with me he will usually lay next to me so he's
physically touching me. He also loves belly rubs. If I'm sitting at the computer
or on the bed (and he's not) he'll politely sit there and (ear piercingly) bark
to get my attention to pick him up.
She sits/lays touching my leg if I'm on the computer (sometimes). If I'm on the bed 
she finds a way to get up there (it's pretty low). She will give kisses like no other. lol

As far as my cats... the female is way more affectionate than the male but the male
is way more affectionate to my 9yo daughter than anyone. (and I'm the one who
rescued him)lol


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My cat I found in the middle of the road is a male, and he is one of the most affectionate cats I've ever had. I've had females before, and they were loving, but with this guy, I find it hard to walk with him rubbing on my legs.

I have some female Maltese who are as affectionate as my males, but all my males are lovers; whereas, just some of my females are. I find that some of my girls are just more independent. As for the humping, the worst one here is a female. For the past three days, she has been horrible at it with my pup. Perhaps she is trying to let her know who is boss. My intact males used for breeding do not hump the females unless they are breeding. Then, they get the task done and ignore them. My two younger boys who are not exposed to females who can be bred may hump in play, but they are inexperienced in breeding.

Now, as to breeders and price. A lot depends on supply and demand. With one exception, of all the combinations I could do now with my group, I do not need any more males. I would like to keep a couple females from these, if I think they would compliment my breeding program. All male pups will be sold as pets, unless I have somone interested in one for show that I will need to keep for at least six months. So, people who might be getting them might end up with a male at a surprisingly low price who just might turn out to be show quality. After 12 weeks, those pups are going to take more and more grooming time, and I am more interested in keeping coat on the ones I have here for show. I've been prone to get frustrated in the past and cut my dogs down, and I'm determined to grow these coats and get the ones I have now in the ring. 
One thing to consider in the lower price for males that might be a little older is that the breeder had been watching it for show, but as it grew the breeder decided it was not what she wanted, so offers it for sale as a pet. I've seen a couple listed for some of the kennels you refer to who either had one testicle or grew too large for show.

For every male inquiry, I get three to four female inquiries.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think females are more in demand for several reasons and posters before me touched on them. WHY do people seem to want a female more though is an interesting question. It's the PINK factor. hehehe Also who here has a male Maltese and has had to tell someone over and over, HE is a HE, not a she. Even with MR Wookie's name and SIR Micro's name we still have to remind people they are not females. Maltese are just so beautiful, automatically people assume they are female?

We have two boys and one girl in our home. Clearly our girl, Bella Mia is very independent and bossy. Micro is a lover for sure. Cary's Luke sounds a lot like Micro. Micro will find some way to "touch" when we are at rest, sitting or laying down. Wookie seems somewhere in between Bella and Micro. He is fine being next to me and he is fine being just close to me, but he does not like being on the floor if I am sitting on the couch or bed. Where as Micro MUST touch, Wookie can lay close by. Bella couldn't care less at times, it seems. She will lay at the other end of the couch.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> If I only had one or the other I'd say they were both affectionate.
> (I find them both humping each other though)
> 
> 
> ...



i find it to be the opposite in my house








my male cat is the most loving thing ever, and the minute i sit on the couch or go to bed he is there kissing me and nuzzling me, while the female only sometimes come for some lovin'

with my pups i generally find the females more independent and the boys more attached to me.
but the girls are more loving with my husband than the boys, so maybe there is something about our sex that plays into this...











> I hope one of our breeders will step in here but what I have heard from breeders is that a breeder needs more females than males. A breeder might be able to have just one or two males to breed but because a good breeder would only breed a female Malt a few times in her lifetime, the breeder needs more of them. So, I guess because the breeder keeps more females and often doesn't even "need" any more males, there are more males available. .... and because of Econ 101... supply vs demand.... the females usually are more expensive.[/B]


i think this is the answer.
breeders don't keep more than a stud or two, but they would keep more females.
less females for a pet --> they cost more


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I read somewhere that the maltese breed is predisposed to have more males in a litter than females.
Maybe that and the fact that 1 male can sire many litters also is the reason there is more demand than supply of females???


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> so maybe there is something about our sex that plays into this...[/B]



That's what I was thinkin'.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am like Mel, I think the pink factor plays into it somewhat. I know for myself, I wanted a little girl to put little dresses on and jewelry and bows. Of course, my family has always had baby girls so I am partial to prissy little girls. I know Sassy certainly fits that bill.
















Pam and Sassy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I read somewhere that the maltese breed is predisposed to have more males in a litter than females.[/B]


I have also read that litters tend to have a higher ratio of males to females. Add to that the fact that many people seem to want females and the law of supply and demand kicks the price up. 

I adore my little boy, he is the most affectionate loving critter I have ever owned. I will admit we have had some house training issued but I think that is personality not sex related (he can be a little strong willed). ANother advantage to males is that it cost significantly less to have a make neutered than to have a female spayed. I say let's hear it for the boys














Although, it would be nice to have a little girl someday to dress in cute little pink clothes.........


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't say that I've had more males than females in the litters I've had. I have one dog who had same sex pups each time. Twice, she has had three girls, and once, three boys.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Both Cooper and Gracie are affectionate....but Gracie is definitely more so than Cooper.On the flip side.....Cooper's disposition is much milder than hers. Gracie is *very* bossy... and she's got a lot of tude....where as Cooper is just a meek little guy...rolls with the punches kind of attitude.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. If and when I get another dog, it will be a male. I've had male dogs my entire life (diff breeds)....and I have found that they've all had mild dispositions and I've never had a bossy alpha male dog before. And I've _never_ had one lift their leg in my house....none of them. That said I love my Gracie girl to pieces and wouldn't trade her little bossy butt for anything...









I have NO clue as to why females cost more.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I cant say I know why girls are more expencive then boys but i have my suspicions. When I was looking for my girl I flat out refused to spend over $1200 for a female of pet quality that I had no intention of breading. With that motto I went looking and it was darn near impossiable to find one. If I had been intrested in breading or showing I would of gladly forked out $5000 but not for a pet with limited registration. I did pose this question to several breeders but had the same reply of supply and demand but for some reason with alot of them ( not all) I felt they were just wanting to make an extra buck off me for wanting a girl so bad. Yep it was the pink factor for me, but my Boo is absoultly wonderful...and he looks good in pink to!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This is sort of a tongue in cheek thought, so please take it with the humor I intend:

Maybe breeders (me included) have a set fee for their dogs, but because girls are far easier to place, they have a "clearance sale" on males.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Both Cooper and Gracie are affectionate....but Gracie is definitely more so than Cooper.On the flip side.....Cooper's disposition is much milder than hers. Gracie is *very* bossy... and she's got a lot of tude....where as Cooper is just a meek little guy...rolls with the punches kind of attitude.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. If and when I get another dog, it will be a male. I've had male dogs my entire life (diff breeds)....and I have found that they've all had mild dispositions and I've never had a bossy alpha male dog before. And I've _never_ had one lift their leg in my house....none of them. That said I love my Gracie girl to pieces and wouldn't trade her little bossy butt for anything...
> 
> ...


YES!! Girls are bossy, aren't they!! My first Malt Rosebud was and Kallie is. And like your Cooper... Catcher is my "mellow man"... not a bossy bone in his body.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I know personally that my breeder has had two litters with Bentley and Lily's breeding. Each time there were five, the first time Lily was the only girl and the second time only boys. She also has had only singleton boys lately as well. In the last two or three years she has only had two girls. Lily is one of them. And she is like Faye, she just can't keep anymore boys. 

As far as personality, Bentley is my first boy. When we realized it would be impossible to find two girls from the same litter, hubby said what about a boy? I can't imagone life without him now. While I love dressing Lily in all her dresses, Bentley is so happy go lucky and has the personlaity of ten dogs. He is amazing. And to think I almost didn't want male dogs....I would really be missing out. He is pure joy.
Aimee


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

For me personally it all came down to the PINK. I have two boys and am a very very girly girl and I would have loved to have a third baby but my husband refused to let us go have the spermys spun around and all the boy ones taken out so I didn't want to take my chances with having a third boy. Don't get me wrong i love my boys to the moon and back they are totally momma's boys and i lvoe it but I wanted a girl. So hence came Noel.

Now I was going to get a pup from this one breeder who had three litters of all boys! So I got Noel from another one and of course then her next litter had girls LOL...

But I do think I would like to get another one in about a year and I think I would like to get a boy this time around. NO reason why though just to have one of each. I do think "IF" i get another one I would love to find an older one. Not use I have enjoyed the puppy stage as much as the older stages lol

BUT I will say NOEL is a sweetheart. She is a MOMMA's GIRL. she loves to be in my lap and will follow me everywhere I go. I am never in a room alone. Right now she is sleeping under my computer chair.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie is the first male dog I have ever had. He is also the first non rescue dog I have had. Price was the deciding factor. Bogie cost quite a bit less than his sister. The lifting the leg thing was why I didn't want males. That said, Bogie has never lifted his leg in the house. I don't see why pet quality females should be more than pet quality males, but again it must be the supply and demand thing. 

When I get a another dog, it won't be because of it's sex, but it will be a Maltese. I have found true love with these little white bundles of joy.

By the way no one will call Bogie a Boy. I guess all white fluffy dogs are supposed to be female.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's look at this from a different angle.

Say you are a baker, and you make three cakes. You use the same ingredients and mix them all in the same bowl. Then, you get out your cake pans and find that you only have two round sets available today and one square one, so you pour two into round pans and one into a square pan. You figure up what you have in the "ingredients" and add something for your time. The cost of these three cakes is then set. You know from past experience that the square cake will not be as sought after. So, you take the amount you need to recoup your costs, and you price the cakes accordingly. If the total is $50, then the round ones might be $20 each and the square one $10. 

Do you see the similiarity between this and a breeder with two female pups and one male? Personally, I haven't figured out how to make a profit from my breeding, as a baker would expect to do with a cake. Some of us are hobby breeders and some are professional who make quite a few $$$ from puppy sales. I don't know of one single breeder out there, whether a byb or one of the top who gives their pups away. Everyone expects to be compensated for their investment of products and time.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> By the way no one will call Bogie a Boy. I guess all white fluffy dogs are supposed to be female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so true!


----------

